# Blossom Ridge Vineyards



## BonnieJoy

To All who have encouraged me on this forum - here's an aerial view ofthe future site of Blossom Ridge Vineyards. I have 2 acres, but will be using some of it for a small cottage on, of course, abasement. Gots to have a wine cellar SW Slope is 2 - 4 degrees. There's pretty much always a breeze at this location that I hope willkeep my vine babies healthier duringthegosh awful Indiana Summer humidity. When I figure out how to reduce the file size ofphotos I'll post some on this thread. 


Planned are 4 rows, 20 vines per row:
Reds - Marquette 2 rows, Noiret 1 row
Whites - Vidal, Vignoles, Traminette, Cayuga-Riesling X, Traminette-Ravat X


If there are other vine recommendations, I'm all ears. I have an order going with Double A Vineyards that can always be updated. My tastes in wines are Germanic Off Dry Whites, Fruity Dry Reds (Syrah, Pinot Noir, Merlot, Zinfandel).Because ofglobal warming, my zone is closer to 6a than5b. Growing days are151 - 160. I'vebeen ordering on 101-14 rootstocks to enourage earlier grape maturity.


What are the experiences of others using square posts as opposed to round? In Appleman's vineyard photos it looks like his are spaced @ 24' intervals? I was going with VSP trellis system but am open to other opinions.



*Edited by: Bonnie Joy *


----------



## grapeman

Bonnie Joy. Nice start to this post. 


For resizing-Do a search on the forum for photo resizer. There is a link from Masta to Microsoft's Photo resize. Very easy to use and will shrink the phots down without loss of quality.


Good choice of vines. They should do well there. What are the crosses? From NY experimental crosses? Another variety of white that does well in Indiana is Chardonnel. Double A is out this year. Joan wants a few from me in the spring, but I might have a few extra 2 year old cuttings. 


You are right about the spacing being 24 feet(a few at 28') depending on vine spacing. So far the wires handle it well. I use the 12.5 guage high tensile wire.


----------



## Wade E

Looks like your gonna be a busy lady! Hope all is successful! Is this your New Years resolution?


----------



## swillologist

Darn I can't see the picture.



Is it my computer or something?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Nope, nothing wrong with your computer. The darned image isn't cooperating.


Let's try this again.


Aerial View of area


----------



## grapeman

Bonnie make sure there are no special characters in the file name like!#$%^&amp;/? and so on. Also the file needs to be &lt; 150KB. Use the photo resizing tool and set to 800x640 or smaller and it should be small enough.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Yes Appleman, the crosses are in the Geneva program &amp; still just numbered. They sounded like potential blenders for my Traminette and Vidal. Should also make nice semi-sweet whites.


Traminette x Ravat 34 = *NY76.0844.24* yields up to 23#/vine , floral, muscat like
Cayuga x Riesling = *NY81.0315.17 *hardier than Cayuga, floral, muscatlike


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Here is a link to the photo resizer, if it doesnt work you can email me the pic and I will try.


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks - The aerial was apowerpoint slide that I converted to a bitmap image. Guess I'llgive up on that one. I downloaded the microsoft digital photo resizer and shrunk a few photos to smallest size. I'll make an attempt later to get those posted.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Photo 2 - Vineyard location from large trees on E property line to the swale. 1st isview from W property line. When I need a break from vineyard management, I'll just cast aline in for tonight's supper. Last is BJ toasting her decision to buy this land.Call me crazy for leaving the "old timers" Villas for snow plowing, lawn mowing, gardening, and serentity.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Congratulations Bonnie Joy...Looks like a beautiful spot there...


There will be work, but the rewards will fill your heart everyday...Go for it!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Wade E

What a pretty sight! Like an oasis. Are you gonna build yourself a dock?


----------



## swillologist

Looks great bonnie. The fruits of you labor will be outstanding. I am enjoying a glass of mine right now.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman

Bonnie Joy said:


> Yes Appleman, the crosses are in the Geneva program &amp; still just numbered. They sounded like potential blenders for my Traminette and Vidal. Should also make nice semi-sweet whites.
> 
> 
> Traminette x Ravat 34 = *NY76.0844.24* yields up to 23#/vine , floral, muscat like
> Cayuga x Riesling = *NY81.0315.17 *hardier than Cayuga, floral, muscatlike




BJ I can tell you that you will love the NY......24 grapes down there. We held off picking them this year and they are VERY tasty. It is one of the 25 grapes in the variety trial at Willsboro. Large loose clusters of small golden berries with extreme flavor-lots of Muscat. They were very disease resistant. They ripened late here at the end of the season, but we have a short one here. I didn't bring any of these home since the day they were picked we had the biggest picking crew there of any days. I had gotten a good variety of grapes already so I passed on them. They have created a lot of interest at Cornell. I don't think you will need to blend these babies. They have plenty of acid to hold their own until fully ripened. 


I will have to double check on the NY17, but I'm not sure if we have that one or not. Great setting you have there by the water. I would back off a little from the water to avoid the hollow frost pocket by the water. And I do see a little dock there already. What do you have the pond stocked with-Bass and Bluegill or Crappie?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Yep - the 8 acre pond (my neighbors) is stocked with Bluegill, Crappie, Lg Mouth Bass, and Channel Cats. My deed gives me walking easement rights. I caught some filet sized gills off the end of that little dock last Summer.
Thevineyard rows will start on the high ground, W of the big trees. Since the slope is SW I want torun the rowsdiagonal, tofollow the contour of the land. Should maximize sun/wind exposure and allow longer rows. I'm open to other ideas on this layout if anyone has them.


I need to avoid usingthe NE corner (highest point) for grapes since this is wheremy very small retirement cottage will be built.


----------



## jobe05

Looks like a great place you have Bonnie, your very lucky.

Will you be able to utilize the water from the pond to irrigate the vineyard?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Won't use the pond water. Putting in a well this Summer.


----------



## OilnH2O

Great looking site, BJ -- I too will look forward to seeing the progress -- there are lots of great ideas about row orientation depending on your slope and aspect -- and I'm sure you've already made your county agent a friend! 

I'm sure there is a way to change that "bitmap" to a "jpeg" but I don't have the info at hand. Maybe someone else knows -- Happy New Year!


----------



## rgecaprock

Welcome to the Forum Bonnie Joy,


Looks like a place I would love to be!!!!! Keep posting your pictures so we can see your progress.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E

If you have an editing software like picture it or adobe you should be able to save it as what ever you want by clicking save as and changing what you save it as near the bottom by scrolling up or down.


----------



## BonnieJoy

I appreciate everyone's encouragement and will add photos as there is progress.


----------



## grapeman

Bonnie have you planted the vineyard yet? Fill us in when you get back online. We love to see each others progress.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks for asking, Appleman.


Got the vineyard planted last weekend. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Waldo

Very nice place indeed Bonnie....What kind of fish have you in the pond?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks Waldo.






In the pond we have bass, channel cats, panfish.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Progress &amp; photos - Finally!!!!









Those Darned Gophers








65 Down - 15 to Go








The Grape Whisperer








The Last 15 - Baby Marquettes from March. 2008 Prunings


----------



## NorthernWinos

Very nice......
Keep those Photos and Posts coming.....Enjoyed the photos....Thanks!


----------



## Wade E

Looks like a nice area you have there, keep up the good work and the pics so we can see the progress.


----------



## grapeman

I love them Bonnie. Great looking site you have there. I see you were well prepared and had you posts already in. I usually don't get around to them for a while after I have the vines planted, like my latest planting of 50 Marquette this last weekend. If you have gophers there, be sure to keep the Blue-X on for a while and try to get rid of them. They love to chew the roots and tender young plants(vines). 


Keep posting pictures like Wade and NW say. You might also change the date stamp on your camera so you have an accurate record of phots in the future.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks everyone for your kind words, encouragement, and especially the advice. I was actually teasing about the gophers, Appleman 








3' deep x 1' diameter holes before amending soil, backfilling &amp; planting.




We've had quite a few rains since planting the vines. More is expected this week. Yesterday we took advantage of the softer ground to till with our new toy - a Honda Tiiler. Planted some annual ryegrass in the aisles to prevent errosion. Hope to till it under &amp; plant low maintenancegrass in the fall or next spring.


Fixed the camera's date stamp, too


----------



## grapeman

I figured you were teasing about the gophers and meant the holes you were digging






What are the short tubes Bonnie? Milk carton type protectors? Wow you vineyard has already progressed about 4 and a half years!(Date Stamp reference). Looks good.


----------



## Waldo

Looking good bonnie. Great little vineyard.


----------



## Joanie

What a beautiful vineyard you have!!!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Appleman - The short blue things are Blue-X shelters that I cut in half. I plan to leave them in place all Summer to prevent weed whacking damage. I think the other advantaqe will be hardier, less spindly vines going into winter.


Does anyone use the Cornell Spray formula on their vines to protect against mildews &amp; pests? We started sraying a mixture ofbaking soda, insecticidal soap, horticultural oil, and water this year. Just wonder if others have much experience with this blend.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks Waldo &amp; Joan.


I'm loving both the physical &amp; spiritual aspects of this hobby.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Just an update on the cottage. It's about ready to move into. Just in time to begin tending the vineyard.


Does anyone recall hearing about the rediscovery of the first commerially successful wine grape called the Cape grape AKA Alexander?? I'd like to re-read the article. Who published this and when?


----------



## OilnH2O

Don't know about that, BJ - but I'm curious how your Blue-x grow tubes worked out -- did you leave them on all summer?


----------



## BonnieJoy

I cut the Blue-X tubes in half about mid-Summer and left the shortened versionson thru the Winter. The idea was to expose most of thewood so it could harden off, butto protect the graft area from weed whacking and the drastic temperature swings we get in Indiana.
We had one of the coldest Winters I can recall. Thetemp swings were worse than normal, and the west winds ferocious.I'm expecting to have lost quite a few vines. Ihave some late budding varieties planted, soas soon as there's bud break throughout the vineyard, I'llreport whether the theory worked or not.


----------



## BonnieJoy

I have anupdate on the vine hardiness and blue-x shelters.


90% Cab Franc loss.
50% Vidal, Traminette, Noiretvine loss due to winter injury.
All the Vignoles &amp; Marquettesmade it.


The west outside row is being replaced with own rooted Concord, Niagara &amp; Frontenac Gris. Considering using Geneva Double Curtain. Hoping it will attenuate the winter winds in the hybrids to the east of them. Filled in lost Noiret &amp; Traminettewith a few Corot Noir &amp; many more Marquettes.


Significantissues causing vine demise: arrested root development &amp; insufficient vine height going into winter; green-house affect of blue-x shields during the winter temp swings. There are certainlyothers I've failed to recognize.


Lessons learned my first year: need balanced fertilization to promote root growth and foliage to get vinesas close to top wire as possible by fall;assure vines do not have to compete with companion grass for nutrients; remove blue-x shields no later than August to harden off the vines;hill dirt over graft union before winter;seed w/ nemotodes this spring to eat jap beetle larvae before they hatch; spray for jap beetles to prevent huge foliar losses; water young vines weekly (weather dependent).


Seems I've made about every mistake a newbie can make






Well, this is another year and I'm definitely NOT a quitter. Many thanks for the posts others are making regarding vineyard management. It has helped me tremendously to read how others are doing things.


I'm a little torn about the GDC system. Rows run North - South. Vine spacing is 10' x 8' for NA's, 10' x 6' in hybrids.Since I'm short in stature, trellis height is a little over 5'. Does anyone feel I'll introduce too much afternoon shade with the GDC going in onthe farthest west row? And, is it even necessary to do GDC with the selected cultivars? Is TWC sufficent? The hybrids will train to VSP. All opnions &amp; advise is welcomed.


----------



## grapeman

Let me start by saying - wow that's a lot going on!


Are you sure of the losses? Often small vines that didn't harden will die back quite a bit, but that part should be cut off in their first pruning anyways. Even if their was only two buds on the vine alive down low, it would reach the top wire by the first week of July or sooner! A lot of vigor in second year vines. We are just now getting budswell and a lot of vines that I thought had died back a lot seem to have swelling buds. On the Traminette, a few growers have told me they look terrible after winter, but they grow back and flower anyways. I will know for sure within a couple weeks or so. The Cab Franc I am not excited about either way.


Your trellis height is fine. You can use GDC if you wish, but it is more work training it that way than TWC. TWC would work fine for the varieties you have. Good luck with everything. I hope they all grow well for you this year.


----------



## AlFulchino

i agree w Rich......wait a bit to confirm that what seems like losses really are indeed losses...like he says, you only need a coupla good buds to go with, even if they pop from the base ( i am assuming they are own-rooted stock)


Since they are now going into second -leaf you can use this year to develop teh trunk *or* the trunk and cordons...keep us posted


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks for the feedback, Rich &amp; Al. Everything except the Marquettes &amp; NA's are on 101-14 rootstock. If the west row really did survive, I have a new problem in that the vineyard will need a littleup-sizing to accommodate the 12NA's that arrived yesterday from "Double A".


----------



## grapeman

Ah, to have the problem of where to fit an extra 12 vines.............
That's not a tough one! That will fit most anywhere. What kinds were they?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Rich they're Concord, Niagara, Frontenac Gris (yes, I know this is a hybrid).Taking your advice to do them on TWC.


----------



## grapeman

It is hard to believe that Frontenac Gris is the same basic grape as Frontenac. It has a totally different flavor to it. In my opinion it is much better. Like a white wine, but more body and robust spicy fruitiness. I like it and one of these days I will probably plant some of my own.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Just a little update on vine life. Most of the Noiret &amp; Cab Franc in the west row died. Those that survived got moved to a nursery &amp; replacedby Concord, Niagara, Frontenac Gris.


I'm in zone 5b.You'd think zone 4 vines shouldmake it here



Appleman has taken a hardline and I agree with his new tude. If those hybrids don't perform better this year, zone 3 vines willreplace them next Spring.


----------



## grapeman

Cab Franc is a Zone 6 vinifera, so you are a bit cold there with a 5b. Noiret should have been OK. It must not have hardened off well before freezing. Don't throw in the towel yet!


----------



## AlFulchino

sorry to hear of your vine loss..i am giving mt landot noir some more time because they are the vines next to my st pepin and act as pollinators.....


----------



## BonnieJoy

I'm done yanking vines. What's left willget some extra attention this Summer. Rich was spot on.The vineyard wasn't prepared to survive a tough winter. I did too many things wrong and the temps were the 4th coldest in recorded history, reaching a low of -22F w/ wind chills @ -40F.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Appleman's recent posts inspired me to provide a little update on my small vinyard. All tilling around the vines is completed. This weekend (weather permitting) the fruiting wires will be installed. Got a handy dandy Gripple tool &amp; 12.5 ga. HT wire. If that goes well, I may also string the catch wires. Bought monofilament for these. 






The row on the right are the new NA vines planted this year. They'll go on aTWC trellis. I'm very pleased with the development of the 2nd year Marquette's in the adjacent row.I may allow them to set a cluster eachnext year.


----------



## grapeman

Looking good Bonnie! Get a going with those wires now. I bet the Marquette are quite large by years end. Once the wires are in place you can start to get some vine structure going.


Glad to see somebody else vineyards and not just mine. The more of us that post thes pictures, the more somebody else will say- "Hey I can do that!"


----------



## AlFulchino

yes indeed...looking wonderful!


----------



## OilnH2O

I agree! They look great, and anytime you think _you've_ got problems with cold, just add deer to the mix! (My little backyard vinyard is beginning to look like it's surrounded by the Maginot Line!)





(Hmmm Rich is right -- I'd better get out my camera!)


----------



## BonnieJoy

Here are some pics of the wires we installed. Used the monofilament from Orchard Valley that Al talked about. It is extremely easy to work with. I wanted movable catch wires, so OV also supplied me with some plastic fasteners thatact as guides and also allows wiremovement. Once I ruined the firstgripple (ya gots ta feed the wires in the direction ofthem darned arrows)the rest was even easy enough for a 60 year old grandmother






Installing the plastic wire guides






Monofilament Catch Wires Installed @ 12" &amp; 24" spacing above the fruiting wire. Fruiting wire is 32" above grade.






Marquette on Fruiting Wire






This weekend it's time to sink the earth anchors and install the end post support wires.


----------



## grapeman

Way to go Granny, er Bonnie! I put some of them up this last weekend. ery easy to use. I'm just not sure it is worth almost 3 times as much money as steel wire.............






One thing I like is that if I use Gripples for them, I can pull them nice and tight without even using the Gripple Tensioning Tool.


Be glad your vines are still small Bonnie. Mine are behaving like boisterous teenagers flexing and stretching all over the place and pushing their boundaries.



I need to go out there with a whip every day to try to whip em back into their space. And then, there are two acres of babies to tend that are crying for attention non-stop! They are growing like weeds, and that is good because so are the weeds.


----------



## AlFulchino

yes...looking good...i plan on adding another mono wire next year...should have done this year but time never seems to be there


Rich what did you pay?


----------



## grapeman

The stuff I got from Orchard Valley was 250 plus shipping for 6700 feet. 12.5 HT wire is 89 at my local Tractor supply for 4400 feet.


----------



## AlFulchino

12,000 feet ( 3/4,000 ft rolls) at 78 per roll plus shipping from spec trellis





and we pay same price for 12.5ht at tractor supply ( love that store)


----------



## BonnieJoy

Here are a couple of pics taken today of our young vines. We've been working on their structure some thisSummer.From right to left: 1st row - Niagara, Concord, Frontenac Gris; 2nd row - Marquette, Noiret











From left to right: 1st row - Vidal, Vignole; 2nd row - Traminette, Corot Noir; 3rd row - Marquette.


----------



## grapeman

Beautiful country and scenes Bonnie. You are on your way now! Keep them growing.


----------



## AlFulchino

i was going to say the same thing but Rich beat me to it


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks Al &amp; Rich for your consistent encouragement. I do love the view from this site. Perhaps one dayI can post pics as spectacular as yours have been. I've learned a lot from our threads.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Ooops. I meant YOUR threads


----------



## Chatty Kathy

Let me introduce myself. My name is Kathy and I assist Bonnie Joywith the 80-vine Blossom Ridge Vineyards. I do the things Bonnie Joy does not like to do…like spraying the vines.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
We have tried to spray with organic compounds and are not having much success this year. We are currently dealing with some black rot and anthracnose. We have, thus far, used GreenCure. I have convinced Bonnie Joy that we must use the “dreaded” chemicals she wants to avoid if we are to have the healthy vines we need to produce the best quality grapes we can for the great wine she hopes to make. We expect to have our first harvest in 2011.
<O></O>
I have contacted our county extension agent who, because there are very few grapevines in our county, must depend on the information he receives from Dr. Bruce Bordelon of <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><ST1LACE><ST1LACENAME>Purdue</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACE>University</ST1LACE></ST1LACE>. Responding to another grower with the same issues we are having at Blossom Ridge Vineyards, Dr. Bordelon wrote:
<O></O>
“It’s too late this season to do anything about the damage. The berries will become resistant to further infection soon if not already. Next year, he needs to follow the guidelines in ID-146 Controlling Pests in the Home Fruit Planting. <ST1LACE><ST1:CITY>Mr.</ST1:CITY> <ST1:STATE>Conn</ST1:STATE></ST1LACE> was correct about the product of choice...it’s Immunox with the active ingredient myclobutanil. It is systemic and much more effective against black rot than the more commonly applied Captan. With all the rain this year, I’ve seen lots of black rot, anthracnose, Phomopsis, and downy mildew.”
<O></O>
The link to ID-146 is http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/publications/ID-146.pdf and the grape chart is #11.<O></O>
<O></O>
We had <ST1:METRICCoNVERTER ProductID="3”">3”</ST1:METRICCoNVERTER> of rain in March, <ST1:METRICCoNVERTER ProductID="5”">5”</ST1:METRICCoNVERTER> in April, <ST1:METRICCoNVERTER ProductID="6.6”">6.6”</ST1:METRICCoNVERTER> in May, <ST1:METRICCoNVERTER ProductID="4”">4”</ST1:METRICCoNVERTER> in June. And we have had a typical <ST1LACE>Midwest</ST1LACE> summer of high heat and high humidity. 
<O></O>
Here are my questions:
<O></O>
1) Has anyone had any success using GreenCure?
<O></O>

2) Manzate Pro-Stick looks like it would take care of just about anything with a couple of exceptions. I could use it and switch to Immunox when it gets too close to harvest to use the Manzate. The thing I like about Immunox is that it can be used up until two weeks of harvest and has a 12-hour re-entry period. It is also available just about anywhere. Does this seem like a good plan?
<O></O>
3) There is also a product called Maximum that contains both mancozeb and myclobutanil. Anyone familiar with that product?
<O></O>
I will be spraying this year as Al suggested in another threadand then will follow a strictspraying schedule next year. I will also have a soil analysis done.
<O></O>
Comments appreciated.<O></O>


----------



## grapeman

Welcome Chatty Kathy. I'm glad you are helping Bonnie Joy out. I have never met a person yet who has had much sucess going strictly organic. It seems to be the goal and desire of all beginning growers, but they soon realize if they ever want a crop, they must use a regular spray schedule. That doesn't mean spraying nasty stuff. You can get by with less toxic products, but they need to be sprayed more often. 


Here in NY we use a slightly different spray routine than there, but the principals are the same.


I use Manzate Pro Stick regularly and have used it in the past as the basis of my spray program for 20,000 tomato plants. It is very effective against many diseases, but you need to throw in something to cover powdery mildew when conditions warrant it. I typically use Manzate along with either Rally or Elite- in rotation. That lessens the liklihood of developing resistance to the products. As I need to control insects, I begin to add that. Generally Sevin works well. In the past I have used Imidan as it gives longer control, but it has a two week re-entry time making it hard to do the vineyard work in a timely manner.


About now the grapes become imeune to the black rot as stated by the extension agent, but you need to continue spraying for other things. I have applied 5 sprays so far this season and have had good control of most things. I am seeing a bit of damage from Grape Berry Moths, so I will need to be more timely with Sevin applications in the future. I think they are worse than normal because of all the heat we have had this year. We have had 40 percent more growing degree days so far this year over last year and 20 percent more than in a typical year.


Good luck with the vines and say hi to Bonnie for me!


----------



## AlFulchino

i have not used Green Cure nor Immunox, though i have heard good things about Immunox, my regimen contains the aresenal of Manzate prostick , Pristine, ELite, JMS Stylet Oil ( the organic version, but i dont hink there is any more diference than cost)...and i have some captan though i have never used,...in four yrs i have yet to use an insectictide....good luck i am sure but i will take it

by the way..chemicals can be a mit of a misnomer..i am no expert but when an active ingredient for an insecticise is things like zinc, magnesium and hort. oil....i dont get to up in arms about it....the first two are trace elements we feed our plants any ways


----------



## Wade E

As someone who does not have a vineyard I still love to read these posts and the help given to others in these posts. You guys are the best and the reason I love some places on the net!


----------



## Chatty Kathy

Thanks so much for the input. Along with the research I have done, I now have the information I need for what I need to do (as far as spraying goes) for the rest of this growing season and next year. We WILL have healthy, productive vines!


----------



## Waldo

Welcome Kathy..Glad to have you onboard.


----------



## Chatty Kathy

Re. Manzate or Immunox: is it really necessary to wear full-body armour when applying; i.e., gloves, goggles, mask? I will be using a 2 1/2 gal. pressure tank which I will carry or pull in a cart up and down the rows. Do the MSDS err on the side of caution or must they always be followed to the letter? The strongest chemical I have ever used was Sevin and I went sans all the aforementioned items and had no issues. This is an ongoing debate here at the farm and needs to be resolved. Thnx!


----------



## AlFulchino

well, what you are willing to do and what the legal responsibility of the land owners are can be two different things....i am assuming someone is licensed to apply products..if the harvest is going to be available to the public then get licensed


if i was to go without equipment, it would be w a fungicide and NOT an insecticide..i am not making a blanket statement to not use protective gear...so many factors influence the danger level...wind among them

even if you are willing to go w/o protective gear i know someone would feel bad if you got sick/poisoned.......if i was applying the chemicals in the same manner as you then you gotta make sure things are down wind from you

since the risks are so high ...why not just get some rain gear and a mask...they dont cost much


----------



## xanxer82

Highly recommend a respirator and a rain slicker at the least and some good gloves.


----------



## AlFulchino

and a pesticide app license


----------



## Chatty Kathy

Thnx for the input and recommendations!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thought I'd post an update on the doins here in NE Indiana. Now in progress is the upgrade to a climate controlled room in the back of my pole barn. Using 1.5" Tuff-R foam sheeting between studs, dropped a ceiling under the roof trusses. Having a closed cell foam contractor spray 1" over the walls + 2" between ceiling rafters over the Tuff-R foam board. He also sprayed the metal roof + gable w/ 2" of foam. That room faces SW and used to get hotter than heck. Hoping all this effort pays off. I figure the walls to be R-17 + combined ceilings R-33. I'll try to post some pics later. Does anyone have suggestions for how to treat the concrete floor? I want to avoid any off-gassing from materials in this room so my wines to pick up any off-odors. I was gonna use something pre-finished on the walls/ceiling. Open to other's ideas here too. Oh yes, in case you wondered, the room is 8' x 24'. Obviously, vertical storage is gonna be needed to allow floor space. The vineyard is only 76 vines + sized for about 80 - 100 gallons under full maturity.


----------



## grapeman

Sounds great Bonnie. I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## AlFulchino

yep..pics......if the floor can have a drain installed...it helps in cleaning


----------



## BonnieJoy

OK - here's a pic of the blanket of spray foam on the barn ceiling &amp; gable before I finished installing all of theTuff-R on the walls &amp; dropped ceiling. 


Al - I had a floor drain installed in that room before the concrete slab was poured.


Still need to work with a plumber to get running water run out there. Until then, I can use a camper hose from the back of the house to my location.


Also in the pic is a heavy dutymetal shelving unit on casters that I can move about in the room as needed. It will likely hold bottling equipment.


----------



## AlFulchino

watch all your roof vents and soffits real good......bees smell whats going on inside as do other things....i had some bees set up shop real fast and found them this spring and got them out

keep the pics coming


----------



## BonnieJoy

Updated pics on the future winery's insulation project.


----------



## grapeman

That will make it a warmer place for sure. I still need to insulate a bit more in mine. That's a nice door- it will let in some good natural light.


----------



## AlFulchino

shoot!.........if you have any drafts in that place i would be shocked!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al - I had Zero drafts &amp; had to open the window to get ride of some CO2







Here's a photo of the grapes Chatty Kathy &amp; I picked in Michigan in Sept.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Another of this year's new toys, ENO3 Crusher/Destemmer. Kathy is holding some Cayuga clusters. We're getting some practice time beforeour 1st year's harvest in 2011.


----------



## grapeman

And how is the wine coming along from those?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thatbatch of wines are starting to fall clear. They're stabilizing in the unheated part of the pole barn.The rose is a blend of our Marquette, Vidal, Vignolesgrapes with about 1.5 gal. of the Michigan Cayuga/Vignoles to fill the 3 Gal carboy. It smelled quite good. They're due for racking soon &amp; will give it the 'ol taste test then. Typically, I'd do sample blends from finished wines, but,I just couldn't stand wasting the few poundswelet hang on our vines this year. I kept track of the proportions just in case it turns out. I'tll probably get some RS.


----------



## BonnieJoy

This is the Cab Sauvignon fermenting away on the skins. They have the aroma &amp; flavor of blackberries &amp; cherries. We pressed it today and put into carboys. Next weekend this batch gets racked off the gross lees and into clean carboys and all the reds will be innoculated with MLF bacteria.








I needed somemechanical assistance to manage the weights of full carboys, etc. So, here's a snap of my SS table on casters. The table height is perfect for gravity racking from buckets into carboys perched atop 7 gal. pails placedon the floor. I can use the shelf under the table top to hold fermenting wines. Everything is on wheels in my winery so I don't have to lift hundreds of pounds &amp;bust a gasket.










As you can tell, I ran out of time to get the walls &amp; ceiling up over the insulation before harvest. I'll get to that after all the wines can be moved over to the other room for cold stabilization.


----------



## AlFulchino

looking good Bonnie Joy...


----------



## grapeman

Your table rolled away and left a red x. You are starting to get into it good.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks, Al. It's a pretty tiny operation compared to yours. We all gotta start somewhere No matter the volume, I just want to make good vino like Fulchinos'.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Oh yes, I'm definitely hooked.


----------



## AlFulchino

you will make some great wine Bonnie..it is really a simple common sense process...essentially none of us are re-inventing the wheel...and from what i see you putting into it all, it will bear good fruit...go slow...trust YOUR judgement...not mine or any one elses....


----------



## ibglowin

Wow! 

Very impressed. You (gals) are on your way!


----------



## Waldo

Looking good Bonnie..The wines I think wil be very good


----------



## Randoneur

Bonnie Joy said:


> Thatbatch of wines are starting to fall clear. They're stabilizing in the unheated part of the pole barn.The rose is a blend of our Marquette, Vidal, Vignolesgrapes with about 1.5 gal. of the Michigan Cayuga/Vignoles to fill the 3 Gal carboy. It smelled quite good. They're due for racking soon &amp; will give it the 'ol taste test then. Typically, I'd do sample blends from finished wines, but,I just couldn't stand wasting the few poundswelet hang on our vines this year. I kept track of the proportions just in case it turns out. I'tll probably get some RS.






*What is that on the carboys, Saran wrap? *
*Is there a solid stopper under it?*


----------



## BonnieJoy

OK, here's the photo that was under the big red X on Sunday's post of my SS table setup. The newly pressed cab is still in initial fermentation &amp; there are quite a lot of solids yet. I had some pesky fruit flies wanting to climb thru the airlock holes, that's the reason for the paper towel and plastic wrappings. It appears I'll get 5 - 6 gal of the cab after the 1st racking this coming weekend. There are 3 more to start from Walker's juices: Traminette, Catawba, LH Vignoles.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Yep - solid stoppers are under the plastic wrap.


----------



## ibglowin

Pic is not showing up. 

I think you used a "&" in the photo file ID and special characters do upset the internet Gods it seems.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks, that explains to issue.


----------



## grapeman

I checked to see if I could get into the storage folder to change the filename so it would work. Even I can't do that so you will need to rename the file on your end and then download that. Sorry Bonnie Joy.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Trying this again w/ file name changed.


----------



## ibglowin

Perfecto!


----------



## grapeman

Can see it now!


I see you use the high tech carboy labeling system also






Almost time to rack off the gross lees, eh?


Cool stucco effect. I like it!


----------



## AlFulchino

a pretty sight


----------



## BonnieJoy

OK - you guys have inspired me with all your terrific labels. Two of my wineswill be bottled by Christmas, theMarquette Rose`&amp; Cayuga-Vignoles. Here are the labels for them. Not sure what the RS will be yet, but,will adjust the labels accordingly.


----------



## AlFulchino

looking great! you are really on your way now! and one last thing...what a pretty lady!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice labels. I like the Idea of using your mom. Al..behave! LOL

Really she is very pretty.


----------



## grapeman

Great start with the labels bonnie joy. Are you going to be able to have some of it for Thanksgiving?


----------



## ibglowin

Nice!


----------



## Randoneur

Very nice labels!! Many more to come, I'm sure.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Haven't posted anything on the forum in quite some time. Thought I'd give a little update. We've gotten the same challenging weather here in NE Indiana that many others have reported. Therewere 2 flash floods in 2 consecutive weeks with 3" downed within 60 minutes both times. Was very glad that the vineyard is planted on the highest slope on the farm.
Haven't been able to till the garden yet as the ground is still too soggy. But, the good news is that the vines lookbetter than they ever have. Kathy has gotten onto an improved spraying schedule and the results are dramatic. She still won't listen to the PPE advice ya'll have suggested. I just make sure I'm away from home when she's poisoning herself






I tryed to post a few pics but for some reason the server won't allow it.


----------



## grapeman

Bonnie make sure the pictures aren't too large or have any special characters in the name of the file. It should work.


Sorry you have wet weather also. We will likely break our all time wettest month we set last month. I need another .25 inches and more storms over the next few days are predicted. Two months in a row over 8 inches makes any soil soggy...............


----------



## BonnieJoy

Pics taken May 28th.


Vidal, Traminette, Marquette waking up






Marquette Vine








Marquette Clusters


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for the pictures Bonnie Joy - but May 28, today is June 10th- that was two weeks ago they have probably grown 2-3 feet in that time!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Here ya go, pictures hot off the press. Nope they haven't grown as fast as 2 -3 feet, but are filling out more.


Traminette Row 








Traminette in Full Bloom










Marquette with grape clusters


----------



## ibglowin

Looking great!


----------



## Rocky

Very impressive, Bonnie. The plastic tile around the base of the posts is to inhibit rotting, I presume. Looks like re-bar for stakes for the vines. What is the material in the wires? Looks very heavy (which is good). 


Nice job!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thanks for the compliments. We've had a steep learning curve and finally have vines we're not ashamed to post pictures of. The tiles around the posts are to protect them from getting chewed up by our high wheeled weed whacker. All the wires are 12.5 GA, but, fruiting wires are Hi Tensile Steel and the VSP catch wires are either Poly or Nylon (got it @ Orchard Valley). The vine stakes vary between bamboo and vinyl coated rebar.


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful looking vineyard!


----------



## Scott B

WOW Very Nice!!!


----------



## fivebk

they look great!!!

BOB


----------



## OilnH2O

I'm jealous!


----------



## Chatty Kathy

A couple (ok, maybe 3) questions for you folks. 


Bonnie Joy and I have been discussing cordon spur pruning vrs. cane pruning. In the past I have done cordonspur pruning, but this winter I am considering cane pruning our 80 vines, mostly because ofthe advantage of having newer healthier wood to replace cordons that may have been affected by diseases, pests, or winter injury.


We have Vidal, Vignoles, Traminette, Corot Noir, Marquette and Noiret on VSP and some Niagara, Concord and Frontenac Gris on TWC. 


*Question 1: are there any of these varieties that definitely should not be cane pruned?*

I have been hoeing our vines in the past but can't keep up. I am considering weed block and mulch. 


*Question 2: what is the best type of mulch to use around the base of the vines that won't leach anything bad into the ground or attract insects/rodents?*


I finally have a spraying regimen in place that seems to be working. I did a dormant spray this year with lime sulfur. I have followed that with Immunox at 3-week intervals. This has really done wonders for the vines. Everything I have read says I need a second fungicide to alternate with the Immunox.


*Question 3: what would you suggest for the second fungicide in my arsenal? It needs to be something that can be mixed in my 3-gallon sprayer and must be readily available. Bonnie Joy would also like it to be as environmentally friendly as possible. Me? I just want it to work as well as the Immunox. And I guess I can't use Pristine because we have Noiret and they don't get along.*

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## grapeman

Chatty I will give you my two cents in a few days. I am just plain swamped right now to answer you good. Since most of it can wait until next year, I will answer ASAP.


----------



## Randoneur

1) For your VSP vines, I would leave Vidal on VSP -the others will be better cane pruned. The TWC I would leave alone. Some of these might be good on GDC.

2) I would not use mulch, I would use roundup. 








3) Captan, Copper, Immunox, Abound are a few.
check this: 


http://www.ag.purdue.edu/hla/Hort/Pages/sfg_sprayguide.aspx


----------

